# Pma Ks98



## marcengbarth (4 Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Sitze hier vor einer PMA KS98 Multi und möchte die über die serielle Schnittstelle ansprechen (Software über Delphi), aber irgendwie klappt das grad mal gar nicht.

Wenn das hier schon mal jemand gemacht hat, dann bitte melden...

Danke
http://www.spsforum.de/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=81661


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Mai 2007)

hallo,
am besten ruf in kassel an, da ist einer der ist recht fitt, der hat bei einem ks94 und profibus auch helfen können, ist leider nicht immer da.


----------



## marcengbarth (4 Mai 2007)

Hi!

Hab ich schon versucht, ist aber telefonisch keiner zu erreichen. Habs dann nochmal per Mail versucht, dann kam zurück, dass ich die Anleitung schauen soll... und dabei hatte ich doch gerade mit der Anleitung das Problem...

Naja...muss selbst noch etwas kämpfen...


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Mai 2007)

hallo,
ja das dauert, bei mir waren es auch tage bis ich den richtigen hatte, dann war es aber alles ganz einfach. drück die daumen.


----------

